# Dead Pool 2



## Nosmo King (Dec 22, 2015)

Alright.  You know the drill.  Name ten celebrities from any venue (sports, show business, politics and general notoriety) who you think won't be among the living by the end of 2016.

I'll offer:

Elizabeth Windsor, Queen of England, Scotland, Wales and Northern Ireland

Dick Van Dyke

Chuck Berry

Betty White

Henry Kissinger

Dan Rather

Coach John Madden

Bob Newhart

Mel Brookes

Tony Bennett

Get your choices posted by 12:00 midnight Eastern Time New Year's Eve.


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 22, 2015)

Nosmo, why did you title this thread Dead Pool 2?

I didn't!  The 2016 part came off incomplete.  

Damn Chinese iPad!


----------



## TheOldSchool (Dec 22, 2015)

Dick Cheney

*fingers crossed


----------



## Pogo (Dec 22, 2015)

Nosmo King said:


> Alright.  You know the drill.  Name ten celebrities from any venue (sports, show business, politics and general notoriety) who you think won't be among the living by the end of 2016.
> 
> I'll offer:
> 
> ...




Betty White is immortal.  She will outlive all of us, laughing all the way.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 22, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Alright.  You know the drill.  Name ten celebrities from any venue (sports, show business, politics and general notoriety) who you think won't be among the living by the end of 2016.
> ...



Actually you know whose health I'm concerned about?   Joni Mitchell.


----------



## Grandma (Dec 22, 2015)

I'll have to think on this a bit...


----------



## Pogo (Dec 22, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Nosmo King said:
> ...



Leon Russell ain't looking all that good either.  
Both of them had brain issues.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

Pogo said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> > Alright.  You know the drill.  Name ten celebrities from any venue (sports, show business, politics and general notoriety) who you think won't be among the living by the end of 2016.
> ...



Oh please, I hope not! Enough of BW already.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

Jimmy Carter

BETTY WHITE already. jeez

Doris Day

Jeff Bridges

(I gotta think of some more)


----------



## Gracie (Dec 22, 2015)

Olivia DeHavilland

Kirk Douglas

Zsa Zsa Gabor

Abe Vigoda


----------



## Pogo (Dec 22, 2015)

Gracie said:


> Jimmy Carter
> BETTY WHITE already. jeez
> 
> Doris Day
> ...



Didn't know Doris Day was still around.
Abe Vigoda too.  That guy _always _looked dead.

Kirk Douglas, that's a good one.  What is he now, about 101?

I dunno, there's some names mentioned here that may be old but not necessarily in bad health.  I know Dick van Dyke just made 90.  Betty White, Queen Elizabeth, Kissinger, Tony Bennett, all seem to be healthy for their ages.

I wouldn't take Jimmy Carter -- I think he's in better shape than H.W. and they're the same age.

Anybody want Bob Dole?  He's 92 and in a wheelchair although still active...


----------



## browsing deer (Dec 22, 2015)

Hillary Clinton.  Betty white and Betty Sax-Coberg-Gotha are both in pretty good shape. Both are pretty slim.  Betty Sax-Coberg-Gotha used to exercise a lot when she was younger.  They are pretty old, but they are good for several years yet

Hillary has had several micro strokes, is obese, has had a severe concussion, and has never exercised.  Sh has done very well to survive 2015.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 22, 2015)

OK I got a couple:

Billy Graham

Nancy Reagan


----------



## Gracie (Dec 23, 2015)

Doris Day lives in Carmel, Calif. Just her, her nice cottage by the sea and her critters.

Billy graham must be 5000 years old.


----------



## Gracie (Dec 23, 2015)

Young healthy people drop dead. These old fogies are still kickin' it. Good for them. Except for Betty White. Sick of her.


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 23, 2015)

Debbie Reynolds
GHW Bush
Bernard Fox
Bob Newhart
Olivia DeHavilland
Kirk Douglas
Zsa Zsa
Nelson Mandela
Alan Young
George Kennedy
Don Rickles


----------



## Pogo (Dec 23, 2015)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Debbie Reynolds
> GHW Bush
> Bernard Fox
> Bob Newhart
> ...



Nelson Mandela?  How soon we forget.

Only Mel Blanc is allowed to die twice.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 24, 2015)

Here's another candidate who like Nancy Reagan has a recent history of injuries from falling:

Zell Miller.


----------



## Grandma (Dec 28, 2015)

1. Charlie Sheen
2. Norway's King Harald V  
3. Marlo Thomas
4. Neil Young
5. Ringo Starr
6. Linda Ronstadt
7. Mike Nesmith
8. Pat Boone
9. Eric Burden
10. Johnny Mathis

* Nosmo King * How is the scoring done?


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 28, 2015)

Grandma said:


> 1. Charlie Sheen
> 2. Norway's King Harald V
> 3. Marlo Thomas
> 4. Neil Young
> ...


Your selections must be alive on December 31, 2015 and must be at room temperature by December 31, 2016 in order to count.

The more stiffs on your list by the end of the year the better for you, if not for them.

I've seen schemes where all kinds of wierd algorithms calculating age and history are mixed, but it's just too damn complicate.  Just name ten folks and we'll take it from there.

And again this year, I'm offering as a prize a piece of our locally produced and world famous Fiestaware!


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 28, 2015)

ali ....for the 100th year....muhammed 

bush the old man 

miley cyrus (my amy winehouse nomie)

d j trump he will finally piss off some nut job to the point they take him out

queen elizabeth

prince phillip

bruce/catilyn jenner....car wreck (damn i slay me)

charlie sheen (drug use not aids)

lamar odom (he is brain dead i think but still on machines)

putin just for the hell of it......


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 28, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> ali ....for the 100th year....muhammed
> 
> bush the old man
> 
> ...


I think you mean Muhammed Ali, not the prophet.

And it's good to have a few dark horses like Miley Cyrus.  You are really doing a number on the House of Windsor there!


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 28, 2015)

yea the windsors are not doing both rather old and phillip has been sick in hospital a bit

yes the boxer.....i  have taken him for years


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 28, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> yea the windsors are not doing both rather old and phillip has been sick in hospital a bit
> 
> yes the boxer.....i  have taken him for years


I fell into the same hole predicting Pope John Paul II.  That guy cost me too many steak dinners!


----------



## Pogo (Dec 28, 2015)

Grandma said:


> 1. Charlie Sheen
> 2. Norway's King Harald V
> 3. Marlo Thomas
> 4. Neil Young
> ...




Marlo Thomas?  NooOOOoooO!   Mike Nesmith?  Really?  Linda Ronstadt, well she's had voice issues and will never sing again but I don't know that it's life threatening.  Ringo, I figure he was so sickly as a child that he'll be the last Beatle to go.  He's the oldest but he's only 75.

Yer puttin' a lot of singers away there Milady.  Well, a lot of singers plus Neil Young....


----------



## strollingbones (Dec 31, 2015)

strollingbones said:


> ali ....for the 100th year....muhammed
> 
> bush the old man
> 
> ...



okay i am gonna replace putin with bill cosby......

yes yes i know i am going to hell but with these new charges..i see him as a suicide risk now

so delete putin and put in bill...


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 1, 2016)

is the prize still fiesta ware...i was looking at that stuff in belks...it is pricey now...15 bucks for a bowl?


----------



## Pogo (Jan 3, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Charlie Sheen
> ...



Speaking of Ringo ---- George Martin is 90 years old today.  Just sayin'.


----------



## Grandma (Jan 7, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Grandma said:
> 
> 
> > 1. Charlie Sheen
> ...



Not a lot of musicians make it to the old folks' home...


----------



## strollingbones (Jan 20, 2016)

people are dropping like flies but none on these lists.....


----------



## strollingbones (Apr 25, 2016)

"ditto"


----------



## ChrisL (Apr 26, 2016)

Pogo said:


> OK I got a couple:
> 
> Billy Graham
> 
> Nancy Reagan



Oh my, you called Nancy Reagan.


----------



## Pogo (Apr 26, 2016)

ChrisL said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > OK I got a couple:
> ...



Well that wasn't hard.  I sorta called George Martin too.


----------



## strollingbones (Jun 4, 2016)

ali is dead.....sadly


----------



## strollingbones (Jul 19, 2016)

1 outta 10


----------



## Hugo Furst (Jul 19, 2016)

2 out of 10 for me

Alan Young and George Kennedy


----------



## Pogo (Dec 27, 2016)

Gracie said:


> Olivia DeHavilland
> 
> Kirk Douglas
> 
> ...



Gracie scored two outta four.


----------



## Moonglow (Dec 27, 2016)

Pogo said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> > Olivia DeHavilland
> ...


Is she still dead?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 27, 2016)

Moonglow said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Gracie said:
> ...



Maybe you're thinking of Zsa Zsa's sister, Lisa Douglas?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 27, 2016)

I called Leon Russell, Nancy Reagan and sorta George Martin although I didn't mention the latter until January 3rd.

Nosmo King  where's the 2017 pool?  Yo, pool boy!


----------



## Nosmo King (Dec 27, 2016)

Pogo said:


> I called Leon Russell, Nancy Reagan and sorta George Martin although I didn't mention the latter until January 3rd.
> 
> Nosmo King  where's the 2017 pool?  Yo, pool boy!


USMB Lounge, Baby!


----------



## Dajjal (Dec 29, 2016)

The rate people are dropping off there might still be more to go this year. But here is my list for 2017.

Bill Wyman
Steven Hawking
Richard Dawkins
Ringo Star
Bob Dylan
Rolf Harris
Ozzy Osbourne
Cliff Richards
Roger Moore
Richard Branson


----------



## Hugo Furst (Dec 29, 2016)

Debbie Reynolds - passed
GHW Bush
Bernard Fox -  passed
Bob Newhart
Olivia DeHavilland
Kirk Douglas
Zsa Zsa - passed
Nelson Mandela - oops, already dead
Alan Young - passed
George Kennedy - passed
Don Rickles

I did 50%

anyone do better?


----------



## Pogo (Dec 29, 2016)

WillHaftawaite said:


> Debbie Reynolds - passed
> GHW Bush
> Bernard Fox -  passed
> Bob Newhart
> ...




Got three outta seven, sorta --- although I didn't pick the required ten...

Billy Graham -no
George Martin (sorta) - check
Zell Miller - no
Joni Mitchell - no (thank you)
Leon Russell - yes (dammit)
Bob Dole (sorta) - no
Nancy Reagan - check

I only formally picked Billy Graham, Zell Miller, Leon Russell and Nancy Reagan so that's 50%

Gracie also got 2 out of 4 (Zsa Zsa and Abe Vigoda).

BUT ---- still two and a half days left.... we're goin' down to the Fiestaware wire in a dead heat.  It's like an election.  I'm turning on CNN right now.


----------

